# كل مايخص الحام(مقرؤ وفيديو)



## سامح حسون (6 فبراير 2008)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقل رب زدنى علما[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صدق الله العظيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اخوانى المهندسين اقدم لكم اليوم موقع لاكبر الشركات المصنعه لادوات وماكينات اللحام فى العالم بجميع انواعها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذلك ليس للاغراض التجارية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولكن يتميز موقع هذه الشركه بوجود كتب وفيديوهات تعليمية لجميع انواع وعمليات اللحام بالاضافه لتعليمات امان و...............[/FONT]
:15:http://www.millerwelds.com[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعد الدخول على موقع الشركة ضع الماوس على[/FONT]RESOURCES[FONT=&quot]ثم [/FONT]IMPROVING YOUR SKILLS[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قم بالدخول عليها ثم اختارنوع الحام ثم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ماتدخل على الموقع وشوف احسن[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ارجو من الاخوة الدعاء لى ولشباب وفتيات الام بالهداية :15:[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## ody (7 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله لك في عمرك وعملك


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## سامح حسون (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر الاخوه الذين قامو بالرد والاخوه الذين مرو بدون رد
واليكم الرابط المباشر لهذه الفيديوهات والكتب
http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/improving-your-skills/


----------



## aircraft (9 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى مزان حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## الضوءالازرق (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا وعن كل مستفيد .


----------



## سامح حسون (15 فبراير 2008)

اشكر الاخوه المرور وبارك الله فيهم وجعل هذا المنتدى لنصرة ديننا ونبينا


----------



## alali_abd (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (19 فبراير 2008)




----------



## casper_13_96 (19 فبراير 2008)

اشكر المهندسة جهاد على هذا المجهود 
واشكر كل من مر على الموضوع و ضاف رد 
واتمنى من كل من يمر و لم يترك رد ان يغير هذه الطريقة فترك الرد فى مصلحته وهذا من اداب المشاركة ...

وانا اسف على هذا التعليق 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## omdaa52 (20 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سامح حسون (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكر جميع المرور واخص بالذكر الاخcasper_13_96
وأود سؤال المهندسه الفاضلة جهاد عن المشاركه بدون تعليق هل هو ايماء بعدم اهمية الموضوع ام.......ام.........؟ 
ارجو الاجابه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابو انس الخزاعي (20 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم
جازاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقدمه 
والسلام*


----------



## سامح حسون (20 فبراير 2008)

هاهاهاها 
شر البلية مايضحك
اود ان اعتذر للمهندسة جهاد
ولكن هذا هو حال النتفى الوطن العربى
بطئ جداجداجدا
رؤيتى لتعليقك بدون مشاركه سره تاخير تحميل الصورة الجميله المرسله
وانا اسف جدال والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## gearbox (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nadiadofan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من حضرتكم تزويدي بمعلومات عن لحام القوس الكهربي في الغاز المحجب ( لحام المعادن ) وماذا يعنى الغاز المحجب . ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng-becaso (1 يناير 2010)

شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## بلوبيف (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا لما قدمته


----------



## بلوبيف (1 يناير 2010)

:73:شكرا


----------



## nadom69 (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واعطاك ما ارضاك


----------



## ahmed shawky (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## أبونهاد (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## مهندس مقيم (19 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عصام سمحان (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا
الموقع رائع جداجداجدا
بس لو فيه مثله بالعربي


----------



## mondey122 (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك
وزادك علما


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (5 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*


----------



## Abu Laith (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اللهم استر عوراتى وامن روعاتى


----------

